# [résolu] VPN HMA ERROR: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun

## T0MuX

Bonjour cher collègues linuxiens  :Smile: 

J'utilise un VPN, Hide My Ass, et je galère à l'utiliser sur Gentoo. J'ai suivi le Wiki Gentoo OpenVPN, j'ai bien activé l'option dans mon kernel, recompilé ce dernier ainsi que les drivers, rebooté cela ne donne rien.

Je précise que je n'ai pas suivi la parti ou on configure directement l'accès au VPN dans les fichiers de conf du systeme puisque Hide My Ass le fait tout seul normalement (je l'utilisais sur Debian sans probleme sans jamais avoir mis les mains dans l'OS).

Lorsque j'exécute ma commande, j'ai ce retour :

```
ERROR: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: No such file or directory (errno=2)
```

Sinon le script fournis par Hide My Ass est ici : https://bpaste.net/show/de21d8b32c22 pour les courageux souhaitant voir ce qu'il se passe

Il y a une ligne dans ce script 

```
   $openvpn --daemon --config /etc/openvpn/${HMA_VPN_NAME}.conf
```

, selon ce que j'ai compris, il exécute à ce moment la config qu'il a lui même généré.

----------

## guitou

Hello

J'ai jamais fait joujou avec un VPN, mais au vu de l'erreur, la reponse est toute simple: y'a une option pour l'interface tun/tap dans le kernel. Assure-toi deja qu'elle est active, et chargee si compilee en module... Puis passe a l'erreur suivante :p

++

Gi)

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

Déjà est-ce que tu as un /dev/net/tun ?

que dit la commande 

```
cat /dev/net/tun
```

 ?

Je suis tombé sur un article concernant les serveurs OVH mais qui est peut-être valable de façon plus générale :  http://wiki.pcinfo-web.com/OpenVPN_:_Interface_TUN/TAP_sur_Gentoo_Release_2_OVH_RPS

Après je ne sais pas si tu as configuré tun en module ou dans le kernel.

----------

## T0MuX

Salut oui mais visiblement cassé :/

```
t0mux@tomux-pc ~ $ cat /dev/net/tun

cat: /dev/net/tun: Le descripteur du fichier est dans un mauvais état
```

je vais quand meme jeter un oeil à ton lien, merci

----------

## T0MuX

Hahaha résolu grâce à ton lien !

En fait /dev/net/tun n'est pas cassé, c'est normal que cat renvoie cette erreur.

Par contre, par rapport à là où j'en était et maintenant, j'ai simplement fait un 

```
modprobe -v tun
```

et depuis cela fonctionne. Donc, module à rajouter au démarrage ici : 

```
/etc/conf.d/modules
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

Donc tu avais compilé le kernel avec tun en module ...

Je crois que si il existe un openvpn valide dans /etc/init.d le "plus propre" serait peut être que ce soit lui qui charge le module.

```
/etc/init.d/openvpn start
```

Pour vérifier qu'aucune erreur ne se produit et que le module est correctement chargé.

puis (dans le cadre de l'utilisation d'openrc (avec systemd je ne sais pas)), si openvpn doit être chargé à chaque démarrage, l'intégrer au mode par defaut en utilisant rc-update ou eselect :

En root ou en "sudoant" :

```
rc-update add openvpn default
```

ou

```
eselect rc add openvpn
```

Bon, c'est vrai qu'en informatique pour faire une même chose il y a souvent plusieurs façon de faire et que charger le module via /etc/conf.d/modules peut également être suffisant ...

----------

## T0MuX

En effet c'est suffisant  :Smile: 

----------

